# مجالس النساء > استراحة طالبات العلم >  يستيقظ طوال الليل ، ووالداه ينهيانه عن ذلك ، فهل تجب عليه طاعتهما ؟

## أم أروى المكية

السؤال : 
هل تجب طاعة الوالدين دائماً ؟ فأنا أظل مستيقظاً حتى دخول وقت الفجر ؛ لأصلي الفجر ، ثم أخلد للنوم ،  لأنني إن لم أفعل ذلك فعلى الأغلب لن أستيقظ لصلاة الفجر ، فغالباً ما  أستيقظ في الساعة 10 ، حتى لو نمت في وقت مبكر ، وكذلك الأمر لو نمت بعد  صلاة الفجر ، ولكوني الآن في وقت عطلة ، فأنا أرغب في فعل ذلك ، ولكن أهلي  لا يريدونني أن أبقى مستيقظاً طوال الليل ، فهل يجب طاعتهم في ذلك ؟

الجواب :
الحمد لله
طاعة الوالدين واجبة على الولد فيما فيه نفعهما ، ولا ضرر فيه عليه ، أما ما لا  منفعة لهما فيه ، أو ما فيه مضرة على الولد ، فإنه لا يجب عليه طاعتهما حينئذ ،
قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله في " الاختيارات " (ص 114) : " ويلزم الإنسان  طاعة والديه في غير المعصية ، وإن كانا فاسقين ... وهذا فيما فيه منفعة لهما، ولا  ضرر عليه " انتهى .
وقال الشيخ ابن عثيمين رحمه الله :
" لو قالا له : لا تأكل من هذا الطعام ، لا تأكل لحماً، لا تأكل أرزاً ، لا تأكل  الشيء المعين ، وهو مما يشتهيه ، فلا يلزمه طاعتهما في ذلك ؛ لأنه لا مصلحة لهما في  ذلك ، وفيه ضررٌ عليه لفوات محبوبه " .
انتهى من "لقاء الباب المفتوح" (49/ 6) بترقيم الشاملة .
هذا هو الضابط فيما يجب على الولد طاعة والديه فيه .
                    وبناء على هذا ؛ 
فإذا كان سهرك يضيع مصلحة والديك ، وذلك بنومك ساعات طويلة من النهار ، بحيث لا  يمكنك القيام بما يطلبانه منك ، فطاعتهما حينئذ واجبة عليك .
أما إذا كنت تقوم بمصلحتهما وبخدمتهما ولا تقصر في ذلك ، فالذي يظهر : أنه لا يجب  عليك طاعتهما في عدم السهر .
فإذا تعذر عليك أن تقوم لصلاة الفجر ، إلا بذلك السهر في الصيف ، فلا حرج عليك أن  تسهر في أمر ينفعك ، وتدرك بذلك صلاة الفجر في وقتها . 
وفي هذه الحالة ينبغي أن تسترضي والديك ، وتبين لهما أنك إنما تفعل ذلك من أجل  الحرص على صلاة الفجر في وقتها .  

وعلى كل حال : فالواجب عليك الحرص على الصلاة على وقتها ، فهي أفضل الأعمال  وأجلها ، ومن أعظمها : صلاة الفجر . 
لكن اجتهد في أن تبحث عن بدائل أخرى تغنيك عن السهر ، كالمنبه أو الهاتف ، أو تطلب  من أحد أصدقائك الاتصال بك لإيقاظك ، أو يتعاون معك الوالدان ويقومان هما بإيقاظك  ونحو ذلك من الحلول ، التي يكون فيها الجمع بين مصلحة الصلاة في وقتها ، وإرضاء  الوالدين ، مع مصلحة أخرى لك وهي أن نوم الليل أنفع للبدن وراحة الإنسان من نوم  النهار ، لأن السهر قد يؤثر على صحة الإنسان ونشاطه بوجه عام . 
والله تعالى أعلم .
http://islamqa.info/ar/236576

----------

